# Troybilt lawn tactor won't start after belt change



## Whitejeeptj

I changed the upper and lower drive belts on the mower. When trying to startup the started turns and then bogs down. Sounds like something binding, but when I check everything seems ok. I routed the belt according to the manual...............any tips?

It is a 20HP briggs and a 46" deck.


----------



## 30yearTech

Did you tip the mower or lean it on it's side to change any of the belts??


----------



## Whitejeeptj

I jacked up the front end with my floor jack I guess it was close to being 2 ft up.


----------



## Whitejeeptj

Could the new tighter drive belt cause an old starter that may have been loosing it's muster to show it's weakness? I am starting to think this may be the problem................


----------



## 30yearTech

Do the mower blades try to turn when you try to start the engine?


----------



## Whitejeeptj

30yearTech said:


> Do the mower blades try to turn when you try to start the engine?



Just went out and checked..............when the starter makes it past the initial click and turns the motor the blades do try to turn.


----------



## 30yearTech

Well the blades should not try to turn at all when you are starting the engine, so there must be something out of place or the belt may be incorrect. 

What is the model number of your rider, it should be on a decal underneath the seat.


----------



## Whitejeeptj

30yearTech said:


> Well the blades should not try to turn at all when you are starting the engine, so there must be something out of place or the belt may be incorrect.
> 
> What is the model number of your rider, it should be on a decal underneath the seat.


The model number is 13BU609H063 the shorter model number on the operator's manual is U609H. Is ther a certain way that the lower engine pulley needs to go back on? It is the pulley that powers the deck and has the triangular bracket attached to it.


----------



## 30yearTech

Does your mower have the electric clutch?

If so, you may have installed the clutch incorrectly, as the pulley should not try to drive the mower deck when starting. There is a brake in the clutch which will put the engine in a bind and cause an overload on the electric starter. Usually this happens if the clutch is reinstalled upside down (very easy to do) with the electric clutch the drive pulley should be on the bottom. There is also a bracket that prevents the upper portion (triangle) part of the clutch from rotating when engaged. If not aligned properly with the bracket, the clutch can be placed in a bind when tightened. The clutch normally does not have to be removed when replacing just the mower drive belts. 

This all refers to the electric clutch. If your unit has the manual engagement, then there are other things to check.


----------



## Whitejeeptj

Well, I am assuming that it is the electric clutch because it has a wire plugging into it. I was wondering what that contraption was that needed power..............now I know. 
So the way I read your statement, I need to pull it off and flip it?? Or, try and align the triangular part with the bracket you are talking about?? 
This is the first time I have tried to change the drive belts I only have changed the deck belts before, so I have never had this problem.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

DID you take off the electric engagement is mainly what 30year is asking

if not, than your probably have your belts routed incorrectly


----------



## Whitejeeptj

pyro_maniac69 said:


> DID you take off the electric engagement is mainly what 30year is asking
> 
> if not, than your probably have your belts routed incorrectly



I had to pull the entire pulley with the clutch on it off in order to get to the pulley above it where the main drive belt was. I was so wrapped up in making sure I knew exactly how the belt was routed that I did not pay attention to exactlly what orientation the clutch pulley was mounted in. 

I managed to magically get the mower started yesterday and it ran great, then I shut it down and cannot start it .............the same problem. What is the correct way to put that clutch pulley back on????????


----------



## 30yearTech

Whitejeeptj said:


> I had to pull the entire pulley with the clutch on it off in order to get to the pulley above it where the main drive belt was. I was so wrapped up in making sure I knew exactly how the belt was routed that I did not pay attention to exactlly what orientation the clutch pulley was mounted in.
> 
> I managed to magically get the mower started yesterday and it ran great, then I shut it down and cannot start it .............the same problem. What is the correct way to put that clutch pulley back on????????



Did you read my previous post??

The clutch goes on with the pulley on the bottom. If it's on this way then it's correct.

When you said you replaced upper and lower belts, I thought you were referring to the upper and lower belts for the mower deck and not the tractor.


----------



## Whitejeeptj

30yearTech said:


> There is also a bracket that prevents the upper portion (triangle) part of the clutch from rotating when engaged. If not aligned properly with the bracket, the clutch can be placed in a bind when tightened.


So my only question left would be how do I properly align the clutch with the bracket? Thank you so much for your time on this..............


----------



## 30yearTech

Whitejeeptj said:


> So my only question left would be how do I properly align the clutch with the bracket? Thank you so much for your time on this..............


Oh... alright then. Look at this diagram. Reference number 22 is the bracket I am talking about. When you install the clutch, one corner of the triangle shaped top needs to go between the two sides of this bracket, so that it traps it and prevents it from rotating. When you install the clutch make sure it's installed with the wire in a position that it will reach the connecting plug and not ride on the belts.


----------



## Whitejeeptj

30yearTech said:


> Oh... alright then. Look at this diagram. Reference number 22 is the bracket I am talking about. When you install the clutch, one corner of the triangle shaped top needs to go between the two sides of this bracket, so that it traps it and prevents it from rotating. When you install the clutch make sure it's installed with the wire in a position that it will reach the connecting plug and not ride on the belts.



A big huge THANK YOU goes out to 30year! got it repositioned and re-installed, then I proceeded to cut the lawn. My mower has never in the 6 years that I have owned run so well.


----------

